# Albury/wodonga Meet Up



## fawnroux (21/2/12)

G'day all

I'm nominating the weekends of the 24th and 25th March and 31st and 1st April for a meet up of all our local brewers. Anyone interested in attending, send me a PM with the your availability of those 4 dates. Also maybe send through availability on those Friday nights as well. The date with the most availability will be nominated as the day.

This invite goes out to all the local brewers on the Border, any other brewers in the area those days and anyone one else interested.

Dave


----------



## Hillbrewer (28/2/12)

Hi Dave, 
Just moved into town. I have previously brewed and would like to get back into it. 
Are there any brew, meetings or swaps this year?

Cheers
Callum


----------



## fawnroux (29/2/12)

Hillbrewer said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just moved into town. I have previously brewed and would like to get back into it.
> Are there any brew, meetings or swaps this year?
> 
> ...



G'day Callum,

Just setting all that up at the moment. If you PM me your email address, i'll add you to our mailing list. There is going to be a meetup, looking like it's going to 31st March. Most of the guys are pretty active in between though, always seems to be a brew happening.

Talk soon,

Dave


----------



## gavinl (29/2/12)

Any of those days except 25th Mar


----------



## fixa (29/2/12)

25th, 31 and 1st is good for me.


----------



## tones0606 (29/2/12)

24th, 25th, 31 and 1st is good for me.
Brew day on April fools day sounds fun


----------



## fawnroux (29/2/12)

Whoa!

Are you guys all the same room at the moment or what?  Timing on those posts, haha!


----------



## Hammo7 (29/2/12)

thefawnroux said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Are you guys all the same room at the moment or what?  Timing on those posts, haha!


LOL!
Must be on the same "cycle" or like me, subscribed!

Count me in for any of those! Thanks Mate.


----------



## Hammo7 (29/2/12)

Hillbrewer said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just moved into town. I have previously brewed and would like to get back into it.
> Are there any brew, meetings or swaps this year?
> 
> ...


Hi Callum.
Welcome to Albury!

I'm sure one of us will be doing a brew soon.
Cheers.


----------



## fawnroux (7/3/12)

G'day all!

Apologies for taking so long in getting this orgainised. Started uni last month and the weeks kind of ran away from me, lol.

So the inaugural meet up of the Border Brewers is going to be on Saturday 31st March. Hammo has graciously offered to host us for an afternoon of beers, pizza, bbq and more beers. We'll be sure to do a brew during the day (early! before too many beers are drunk). We'll be firing up Hammos pizza oven, so bring along some toppings to make your favourite pizza. We'll make the dough. Hopefully I'll be able to hunt down a smaller portable BBQ so we can cook up a few snags and what not. I'm happy to throw together a few sides and salads, but if there's anything anyone want to bring along, feel free!

So bring some brews along if you have them. If you're like me and fallen behind, just bring some tasty craft beer and enjoy the afternoon. Probably bring along a chair to sit on, just in case theres not enough.

Please RSVP by Sunday 25th March, so we know what type of numbers we are looking at and if we need to organise transport at all. 

To anyone that's not on our mailing list, just send me a PM or reply in the thread if you're interested

See you then! :beer:


----------



## fawnroux (28/3/12)

So it's on for this Saturday 31st March.

Many thanks to Hammo for hosting us. It's going to be a morning/lunch get together. We'll be firing up the forno early for a brewers breakfast whilst doing the first brew and I get the pizza dough happening. Later, it'll be wood fired gourmet pizza, plenty of beers and maybe another brew.

Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone.

Dave


----------



## fawnroux (8/4/12)

Well, last Saturday was a great day. We managed to get a few come along, with varying levels throughout the day. Many different beers sampled with 4 taps on the go. 

Managed to sample 2 x golden ale, Irish red, summer ale, coopers pale clone, California common, American amber and a very tasty Christmas ale. Wood fired breakfast, pizzas for lunch, Kappows cracking beef jerky and an American wheat brewed. Thanks everyone for making it a success. We'll certainly be doing more in the future.

I did a write up on my blog about it, there's a few photos and what not if you're interested. thefawnroux.wordpress.com

Oh, and if anyone can tell me what hop we put in the American Wheat, i'd be much obliged  

Dave


----------



## Fergus (28/1/13)

Are you guys still meeting up? I'm just starting out and it would be awesome to pick some brains and see what you do.


----------



## tones0606 (30/1/13)

Hey Fergus, 
I might put a brew on this weekend if you wanna check it out


----------



## Fergus (31/1/13)

I'm away this weekend, but I would be keen some other time.


----------



## brentice (6/2/13)

I wouldnt mind attending and picking some brains of some peoples who know how to brew great beer.... Unlike myself


----------

